
Show HN: Quit my job to work on my startup and finally launched the app - ohsik
I quit my job and spent last 3 months to launch this app GoodnightJournal.com.<p>I would love to get your honest feedback on it!
======
ternarybash
Hey man, who designed the front page?

~~~
ohsik
Hi, yes I did. Any feedback? :)

~~~
ternarybash
You made a very good looking full-stack application. I take it quitting to
accomplish this really helped?

